# Epic race of the 1940"s



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

The new season of Top Gear has an interesting race:
 
400 Miles; from London's King Cross to Edinburgh, Scotland.  

 
The modes of transportation- all the fastest of their era (60 years back from today...so 1949) in a three way race.  

 
Jaguar XK120 sports roadster (James May)

vs.  

Vincent Black Shadow motorbike (Richard Hammond)

vs.
A1 Peppercorn class 4-6-2 Tornado (Jeremy Clarkson)

 
One of the most entertaining episodes and series on TV (in the UK at the moment) expect the season premiere here in the USA in the fall


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Charles, I am amazed that Top Gear is shown in the US!
How do you manage with the bad jokes and bad language?

For anyone who wants to sample it try the You Tube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bYhgBPW87FM


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew
Bad jokes, language and all it is pure entertainment along with the amazing car features. We do get the series on a delay and modified version. To really get the show one can download the various programs as presented on BBC via computer. Certainly was grand to watch the action on the Tornado. The Jag was flawless but the most amusing aspect was Richard on the Black Shadow with western style "saddle sore legs." Then there was the bacon, Land Rover cell phone and the Stig.


----------



## rbednarik (Jan 2, 2008)

*RE: Epic race of the 1940"s*

For anybody who wants to see the full episode, go here: 

* Top Gear*


Click on Season 13, and then Episode 1 

Andrew,
The jokes and British humor are what makes the show one of my favorites. The Brits know how do deliver quality entertainment! Having the BBC here in the states is wonderful, able to catch up on some of my favorite shows, albeit slightly cut down and commercialized (a bit like Dave over on your side of the pond). Luckily I have a few friends in the UK that send me the original airings of top gear within a few hours of the Sunday showing.


----------



## Old Boy (Feb 9, 2009)

*RE: Epic race of the 1940"s*

>>Jaguar XK120 vs. Vincent Black Shadow 

Briefly, during my miss-spent youth, I owned one of each. In the early 1960's (in the USA) a serviceable 120 could be had for between $800-$1200. What we now consider vintage or classic was at that time only 12 or so years old so nothing had yet been "restored." For your money you got an original car and took your chances. The Shadow I only owned briefly. They were unheard-of in these parts but even so they could be found for well under $1000. I bought mine from an old imigre' Brit motorcycle mechanic who needed money for a boat ride home - $500. As immortal and bullet-proof as I thought I was at 19 the power (and therefore speed) of the Vincent was frightening and I almost immediately retreated to something less life-threatening . . . and something I could pull upright unassisted, or which wouldn't crush my leg, if I put it on the ground.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

That Tornado is beautiful!! I wonder, does it make that Kings Cross to Edinborough run frequently?


----------



## AsterUK (Jan 2, 2008)

Really glad you guys get the strange humor and enjoyed the show.

Mark asked if Tornado is running frequently between London and Edinburgh and the answer is 'no'. It is running all over the country. In fact on Sunday last my wife and I had an evening run behind Tornado out of London Victoria station and around the Kent countryside with a 3 course dinner and plenty of Champagne etc (my birthday).

At times Tornado was doing nearer 90mph. Quite a thrill. 

Britain may be bankrupt, the GBPound worth nothing but we still know how to put on a good show!


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By AsterUK on 06/25/2009 4:07 PM
Really glad you guys get the strange humor and enjoyed the show.

Mark asked if Tornado is running frequently between London and Edinburgh and the answer is 'no'. It is running all over the country. In fact on Sunday last my wife and I had an evening run behind Tornado out of London Victoria station and around the Kent countryside with a 3 course dinner and plenty of Champagne etc (my birthday).

At times Tornado was doing nearer 90mph. Quite a thrill. 

Britain may be bankrupt, the GBPound worth nothing but we still know how to put on a good show!



If the £ is woth nothing then the USD$ is worth even less.







I better get a larger wheelbarrow. Maybe I'll be a millionaire soon, but a meatball sub will cost $100,000.


----------



## Charles (Jan 2, 2008)

Andrew
Happy belated birthday, you seemed to have enjoyed your special day: good food, dear wife and trains!


----------



## Spule 4 (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rbednarik on 06/25/2009 6:16 AM


Andrew,
The jokes and British humor are what makes the show one of my favorites. The Brits know how do deliver quality entertainment! 




What is fun is when they poke fun on themselves.


----------



## Dave -- Use Coal (Feb 19, 2008)

Origiionally I made this posting in the Live Steam Forum, then learned the Charle's posting had been moved here.

On or about June 24, Charles posted an item about the BBC Top Gear Great Race. I cannot find the posting now; however, if you are interested see page 10 of this week's Railway Herald. http://www.railwayherald.com/issues/RHUK/Issue183.pdf


----------

